# Just a test.  Ignore me.



## tsadkiel (Jan 18, 2002)




----------



## A2Z (Jan 18, 2002)

Consider yourself ignored.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 18, 2002)

A test while wearing a different hat.


----------



## bushfire (Jan 18, 2002)

*test too!!!*

another test


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 18, 2002)

Testing Testing

TESTING 
asdflasjdfjlaksdf


----------



## Zappo (Jan 19, 2002)

*Yet another test*

Test. Prova. Quello che è.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Sorry, but I am entirely incapable of ignoring threads like this. I consider it my duty in life to post in each one .


----------



## Wizbane (Jan 19, 2002)

*bzzzz....*

  bzzzzzz....


----------



## Kweezil (Jan 19, 2002)

Testing, *testing*, is this thing on?

And my avatar even worked first time. <BURNS> Excellent... </BURNS>


[Edit: because I can  ]


----------



## Ysgarran (Jan 19, 2002)

Ignoring this thread...
Ignoring this thread. 
Ignoring this thread. 
Ignoring this thread. 
[SIZE=-1]Ignoring this thread.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-0]Ignoring this thread.[/SIZE] 
Ignoring this thread. 




[SIZE=-1]
font test 
[/SIZE]


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Gotta love pointless posts that everyone tests out font sizes and colors in


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jan 19, 2002)

This is also a test.  I'm guessing I got the font color change wrong, since I don't know how to do it.  

Let's see if the avatar worked...

[edit] As I thought.   Can anyone tell me how to change the font color?

[edit] Nevermind, got it.


----------



## Fyrie (Jan 19, 2002)

*test*

is this thing on?


----------



## Chromatic Chris (Jan 19, 2002)

*test*

test


----------



## Aryoche (Jan 19, 2002)

Testing new avatar, please disregard.....


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

*Testing images... hmm...*

I'm testing how images work on these boards, and what the heck 'attach' does...




 

Apparently, not much.

Does anyone have any idea how to _include_ an image in the post, rather than just as a link?  I'm thinking of starting a 'story-hour' and would like to have a nice logo in the first thread...


By god, I'm going to figure this out eventually...
http://terraism.8m.com/PSLogo.jpg


----------



## James McMurray (Jan 20, 2002)

*test*

test


----------



## Gadodel (Jan 20, 2002)

Test, testing; 1-2-3...test


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Testing images... hmm...*



			
				Terraism said:
			
		

> *Does anyone have any idea how to include an image in the post, rather than just as a link?*



Yes. Pester the admins till they re-enable HTML, or at least


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 20, 2002)

A  nal probe test


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

tsadkiel, do you want me to close the thread so people have an easier time ignoring it?


----------



## Daniel Knight (Jan 20, 2002)

*Let's Play*

Yuddah yuddah burp...


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 20, 2002)

*Test*

Let's see...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Darkness_
> *tsadkiel, do you want me to close the thread so people have an easier time ignoring it?  *




Nooooo! How could you think of depriving us of our test thread! It's ours to play with! NOooooooo...!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 20, 2002)

I am not posting here.  I am complying with the 'Ignore' Mandate dictated from Above.

You are not reading this.

Really.

Also the Computer is Your Friend....


----------



## Moulin Rogue (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm just posting this because I want to see if the profanity filter blocks out the last name of the author of the Elric saga, Michael Moorcock. I was on another board that did.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Moulin Rogue said:
			
		

> *I'm just posting this because I want to see if the profanity filter blocks out the last name of the author of the Elric saga, Michael Moorcock. I was on another board that did. *



Heh. I was wondering about that, too. Seems to work, though.


----------



## Aryoche (Jan 21, 2002)

New avatar test...nothing to see here...move along...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Heh. I was wondering about that, too. Seems to work, though.  *



Bah humbug. The last half of his name does seem to get censored. I tried to put "Load and  a ballista" in another thread .


----------

